

The Audacity: Thrun Learns A Lesson and Students Pay - thewarrior
http://tressiemc.com/2013/11/19/the-audacity-thrun-learns-a-lesson-and-students-pay/

======
jrs99
Thrun didn't really fail. Public education failed. You can't educate someone
in one semester. Thrun is trying to actually teach understanding. But in all
their lives, students never needed to understand anything. They just needed to
memorize formulas and apply them so they could pass the stupid tests that
teachers made up. And that is the real failing.

